# Center Caps



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

What color center caps should a 69 Judge have? They offer both black and red. What determines what color you got? Was black standard and red an upgrade?


Thanks,
Chris


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

All 69 center caps have black backgrounds with red PMD lettering. The red caps came out in later model years.

Bear


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red came out in mid to late 1970


----------

